# please recommend best recording of Mozart's "Missa Brevis" in F Major?



## aurem (Aug 23, 2009)

On NPR's Weekend Edition they announced that Ken Bacon died earlier this week, age 64, of cancer.

He listened to Mozarts' mass "Missa Brevis" in F Major in the two weeks before he died.

His wife sent a note quoting Ken's final sentiment to his family and friends from his deathbed:

"[Missa Brevis is] a hauntingly evanescent combination of hope, energy and grace and it's made me realize that even in the darkest moments there are periods of bright light and hope. I am seeing new power and support from family, faith, and friends," said Ken Bacon, who closed with his signature graciousness, "and I thank you all for that. Love, Ken."

This moving description prompted me to try and find a good recording of the piece to listen to, but as I have only nominal familiarity with any classical works, I hoped that someone in this forum could recommend a quality version of the piece.

thank you in advance!


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

The Missa Brevis in F??? I find that an interesting choice... Are you sure it wasn't Mozart's Requiem Mass? I have a few recordings of the Missa Brevis in F Major, K. 192, but the only one I would really recommend is the one in the Complete Sacred Works set by Harnoncourt and the Musicus Concentus Wien.


----------



## aurem (Aug 23, 2009)

thank you! I am very much obliged and will follow your recommendation. I really am completely new to classical music, and decided it's time to put my toe in the water and see how far I can go from there. thanks again!


----------

